# I have been very lazy!!



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

It has been so long since I have posted, or even taken any pictures of my guys. I had the day off today so I finally decided to take out my staggertooth comb and get through Lexi and Logan, whos coats are longer than Lily at this time. I swear I pulled off a bucket full of hair!!
Here are Lexi and Logan after their combing. 
I still swear Logan and Comet are twins!!


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Hey Laurie! where have you been hiding?????


Ryan


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Laurie,
The pictures are great!:thumb: Okay----where is my girl Lily? Where is her picture?:ear:

I haven't photographed Quincy or participated in the monthly challenges now for a few months! I've been busy and had alot going on. How bout' you?


----------



## Jake&Jazz (May 24, 2008)

Adorable !! 

Laurie - where do you work?


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

They look so nice!!!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Laziness forgiven. Cute Neezers...but where is Lily?


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

I will get a picture of Lily soon. She is in a short cut, so she didnt get any grooming today.

I have been sick, injured and busy at work - Stacy, hubby and I run our own business - Insurance Agency. And of course Kids are keeping us busy, oldest is graduating in May from college, and we are trying to decide on grad school, or just work or not sure.... The youngest was just sworn in yesterday into the Army/national Guard ROTC program, so we have been busy with military stuff. 

I ordered a drinking station from Leslie, and it arrived today so I will try to get a picture of Lily using it, once I get it unwrapped!! 
Thanks guys!

Laurie


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

oh oh oh-----I want to see your new drinking station from Leslie! The one she has for Tori is gorgeous!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Oh it has been too long! I love the little white squirt of hair on Lexi's head  

FYI- if anyone is trying to get a hold of Leslie, she is still with internet. We spoke earlier and then my cable went out!


----------



## Jill in Mich (Feb 24, 2008)

Laurie, nice to hear from you....especially when it comes with such cute pictures!


----------



## Lunastar (Feb 9, 2009)

Great photos. I swear the havanese have such soulful eyes.


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

Hiya, Laurie! they look terrific! How about coming over and doing that for my dogs! They have been merrily digging in the yard and their coats are full of dirt and moss. . .grrrr


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Interesting that you say that- I was mad at hubby this am cause he let all three outside without leash this am, and it is so muddy outside!!! I was asleep still when he did it, so could not say anything. But after he left for work, and since I was off today, I started working on them right away! But send your guys over, I am happy to groom anyone!!! Can I keep them for a few weeks though???


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Well it's about time! I never got my pictures of Logan's haircut wayyyyy back. Thanks for posting!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Sorry Linda, I forgot. This isnt the greatest pic, but the best I could do inside. You will get to take some of your own at the playdate!!


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Laurie, they look great! Give them hugs from me.


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

I missed those faces! They look great! Hope things are good with you laurie.


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Comet you come home right now!!! ound:ound:ound:
Laurie thanks for combing him out for me! :biggrin1: please tell him Oliver and I are waiting for him


----------



## Maxmom (Jul 22, 2008)

Great pictures, Laurie! I hope you're finally feeling better. You've inspired me to clean mine up and get some new pictures. Give your boys a squeeze for me.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Great pics Laurie! Logan and Lexi are so sweet! I can't wait for the play date.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

So here they are - a picture of Lily and of Lexi with her ears flipped back drinking from their new water bottle stand. They are all getting used to it, and think that we are "water bowl" free!!


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Love it! It looks so classy--another piece of furniture!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

That is exactly why I love it so!! I have not found the perfect spot for it yet, but it matches my floor perfectly!!


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Hey, Laurie! Nice feeding station! :biggrin1: 

Seriously, I'm so glad to see Lily and "sexy" Lexi (love the ear ) using it. I agree it does look great w/your floor. So, did you get all the packaging tossed out? ound:


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

No the packaging is still sitting the garage!! 

But I do love the water stand. Lily is still giving me a hard time about it.
She sits and barks at it, so I put some peanut butter on it, then she drinks for a long time. I wonder who long with will go on before I figure out she is just playing me for the peanut butter!!

Leslie - I do want to get a second bottle though - can I get them online somewhere??


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Laurief said:


> Leslie - I do want to get a second bottle though - can I get them online somewhere??


You can often find them in the Petco stores. But, if you don't have one near you, here's a link to one online.


----------



## Lunastar (Feb 9, 2009)

Oh that is very cool. I may have to see if I can rearrange some things and make room for one of those.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

That's beautiful!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Thanks for that Link Leslie, I just ordered a second water bottle to switch out. And I found flossies, which I cant find where I normally order so my guys are gonna be very happy!!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Hey Laurie, girlfriend! Hate to hear you've been sick and injured, but busy...... I can totally understand that! UGH I have been very AWOL from the forum for a while, but there is just not enough time in the day! 

Congrats on your son entering the military. Scary, but I'll bet you're a proud momma all the same.  

Love the latest pics of your kids!! What a great grooming job you did. I love Logan's happy face in that shot. That's a really nice water station you have there! And yeah, I'm sure you're being taken for a ride with that peanut butter on it to entice Lily. ound: ah... what can you do? We love these guys! :biggrin1:


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

That is a beautiful water bottle stand Laurie! It looks like your gang have adapted to it very well.:thumb:

Leslie---tell your hubby we are all admiring his work!:yo:


----------

